# Homeautomation mit SPS, LOGO! oder Loxone?



## lusiess01 (7 November 2021)

Hallo Forum,

kurz zu meiner Person ich bin SPS und Hochsprachen Programmiere und stehe vor der Überlegung wie ich ein Einfamilienhaus automatisieren soll.

Anforderungen:

Einfache Lichtsteuerung (Ein/Aus)
Energiemessung Messung von z.B PV Anlage
Rollladensteuerung 
Messung Außenkonditionen
Steuerung via Smartphone oder Tablet.

Lösungen:

1. Siemens Logo!8 in Verbindung mit integriertem Webserver
2. Siemens S7-1200 in Verbindung mit einfacher HMI/SCADA (zenon)  (eventuell auch mit ET200 in jedem Stockwerk um Verdrahtung zu minimieren)
3. Loxone

Ich würde alle Ausgänge über Intervensions Relais schalten damit ich bei Steuerungausfall die Lichter immer noch per Hand schalten kann.

Welche Lösung findet ihr am besten oder welche anderen Lösungen gibt es?
Vielen Dank!

LG
Lukas


----------



## Blockmove (7 November 2021)

Loxone hat das schlechteste Preis-Leistungsverhältnis.
Logo die wenigsten Möglichkeiten (gerade in Hinblick auf Visu, Messwerterfassung und dergleichen.
Wenn du eine "richtige" SPS willst, dann kannst du dir mal Wago anschauen.
Da hast du gleich eine vernünftige Web-Visualisierung dabei.

Würde ich heute vor der Entscheidung stehen, dann würde ich KNX als Basis nehmen.
Damit hast du ein autarkes, dezentrales und ausfallsicheres System.
Für die Komfortfunktionen, Alarmierung, PV, ... einen Raspi 4 mit ioBroker,openhab oder Ähnliches.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## roboticBeet (7 November 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Würde ich heute vor der Entscheidung stehen, dann würde ich KNX als Basis nehmen.


dito.

Ist das ein Privatprojekt für dein eigenes (noch zu bauendes) Haus? Automatisierung hin oder her, dem Hörensagen nach, verlieren EFH direkt an Wert, wenn die Automatisierung mit SPS etc. umgesetzt ist. Für die Anwendung im EFH wird es halt im Gegensatz zu KNX und Co. als Bastellösung angesehen. Was ist, wenn du mal nicht da bist und die SPS geht in Störung? Dann sitzt der Rest deiner Familie im Dunkeln und viele Elektriker werden nicht helfen können.


----------



## GLT (7 November 2021)

lusiess01 schrieb:


> Welche Lösung findet ihr am besten oder welche anderen Lösungen gibt es?


Von "deinen" Lösungen fände ich jetzt keine wirklich prickelnd.

Wie oben schon erwähnt, würde ich da eher auf den klassischen KNX aufsetzen u. Webspielereien kannst du oben drauf setzen.
Deine Relais entfallen (spart Bauraum), die Verkabelung reduziert sich, intelligente Taster/PMs machen Automatik schon in der Basis u. das Ganze ist keine Sonderlocke, sondern state-of-art.


----------



## JoGi65 (8 November 2021)

Hallo,

bin vor ca. 6 Jahren vor der gleichen Entscheidung gestanden.
Die Ausgangslage war ähnlich. Die wichtigsten Punkte waren:

PV Koppelung für E-Heizung, Warmwasser und Klimaanlage
Rollo Steuerung (Alles andere waren sozusagen Abfallprodukte der SPS und ein bisschen Spielerei)
Bedienung über handelsübliches Handy oder Tablet
Bei Loxone hat mir neben dem mechanischen Aufbau auch die App Abhängigkeit von einem Anbieter nicht gefallen, der von heute auf morgen von der Bildfläche verschwinden kann.
Ich war mir auch nach einem kurzen Einblick nicht sicher, ob sich meine komplexe Heizungssteuerung damit abbilden lässt.

KNX hab ich mir am Rande angeschaut. Hier wurde mir von zwei praktizierenden Elektrikern abgeraten. Gut für Firmen allein schon wegen der Verkabelung, für zu Hause eher nicht.
Das ein normaler Schalter eine Prog. braucht hat mir nicht getaugt, und ein Bussystem wollte ich auch nicht.

Dann hab ich mir noch PC Lösungen mit Netzwerkschaltern angeschaut, usw.

Am Schluss bin ich bei Simatic (mitlerweile S7-1515-2PN) gelandet (Logo kenn ich nicht und wäre bei mir viel zu klein), möglicherweise auch, weil ich vor mehr als 30 Jahren ein bisschen mit Simatic zu tun hatte.

Wago hab ich leider nicht gekannt, und hatte sie auch nicht am Radar.


*Nach 5 Jahren Betrieb habe ich folgende Erfahrung:*

Dass das Haus stehen kann ist Fakt. Bei mir 2x passiert. Einmal FW Fehler der CPU, einmal Fehler bei einer Schleifenprogrammierung (nach Änderung) der erst verspätet auftrat. Wäre meine Frau allein zu Hause gewesen, hätte einer unserer Nachbarn kommen müssen.

Wenn Du den Webserver mit S7-1200 oder 1500 nutzen willst, ist es sinnvoll eine 2te CPU zu kaufen, da die Entwicklung sonst ein Horror ist, da bei jeder! Änderung der Webseiten die CPU in Stopp geht. Und Achtung!, ich musste von der 1511-1PN auf die größere Wechseln weil der Speicherplatz für die Webseiten zu klein wurde. Die Anzeige bzw. Aussage über die Größe funktioniert bis heute nicht richtig.

Ich habe auch jeweils eine Baugruppe als Ersatz zu Hause liegen.

Das Versionschaos von Tia und FW der CPUs ist nicht ohne, und ich hab bis FW 2.8 wegen der FW Fehler der CPU mitgehen müssen, und TIA17 und 2.9.2 aus Interesse, da die Webseiten ohne CPU Stopp übertragen werden sollten, was aber leider nicht so ist. (soweit ich bis jetzt sehe).

Da Du SPS programmierst, kannst Du den Aufwand sicher abschätzen, aber ich hab mich bei der Webseiten Programmierung völlig verschätzt, wie aufwendig das mit HTML, CCS und Javascript ist. (Hatte aber weder von SPS noch CSS und Javasript Prog. Ahnung) Auch die Kommunikation mit der SPS ist nicht ohne. (Kenn aber die Logo nicht)


*Würde ich es nochmal so machen und warum?*

Ich bin mir nicht 100% sicher, da die Entscheidung nicht ansteht, aber vermutlich.

Die wichtigste Funktion des PV Energiemanagements für das Hauses mit Heizung, Warmwasserwärmepumpe, Klima und seit kurzem E-Auto Ladestation, machen das ganze allein schon sinnvoll.

Bei den anderen Dingen ist sicher viel Spielerei dabei (soll ja auch Spaß machen) und es sind viele Dinge nicht notwendig, aber sie spielen doch zusammen.

Die Bedienung übers Tablet oder Handy wird täglich oft genutzt, aber man bewegt seinen Hintern halt weniger.

Meine Frau nutzt wider Erwarten viele Doppelfunktionen der Lichttaster, wo zB der ganze Raum ein- oder ausgeschaltet wird, statt nur der einen Lampe, oder der WC Lüfter mitanlauft wenn man länger oben bleibt, oder die Favoriten Positionen der Rollos bei längerem Tastendruck, usw.

Weiters sind halt auch Dinge drinnen, die sonst eigene Steuerungskomponenten brauchen würden wie Alarmanlage, Aussenlichter Laufzeit und Betriebszeiten, Nachlaufzeit der Lüfter, Abluft- und Zuluft Klappensteuerung für den Dunstabzug, Netzausfall Überwachung und Meldung, Tauchpumpensteuerung, usw. usw.….

Hoffe es hilft Dir beim Entscheiden.


----------



## Maagic7 (8 November 2021)

Wir haben da auch schon öfter darüber diskutiert!

Was mit aber lange nicht klar war, ist folgendes:
Jede SPS egal welche, ist immer eine zentrrale Steuerung. D.h. SPS Ausfall = alles aus!

KNX ist ein dezentrales System. Da schickt z.B. der Schalter seinen Befehl direkt an den Aktor (Lichtrelais...)
und es gibt keine zentrale Instanz, die alles kontrolliert. Solange die Verkabelung, der Schalter und der Aktor
funktionieren, schaltet auch das Licht ein. Eine zentrale Instanz ist nur für die Überwachung bzw. "Visu-Anbindung" nötig!
(So wurde mir das erklärt!)


----------



## GLT (8 November 2021)

Maagic7 schrieb:


> Jede SPS egal welche, ist immer eine zentrrale Steuerung. D.h. SPS Ausfall = alles aus!


Wenn man nur 1 CPU setzt - man könnte natürlich aufteilen u. kommunizieren lassen - macht's aber auch nicht günstiger.


Maagic7 schrieb:


> Solange die Verkabelung, der Schalter und der Aktor funktionieren, schaltet auch das Licht ein.


Die Busspannungsversorgung wäre hier das kritische Bauteil - stirbt diese, ist auch der Bus funktionslos.
Das Gute allerdings, so eine SV ist bei weitem günstiger als SPS-Teile (die auch zusätzlich das NT-Problem haben), das Teil kann man ohne weitere Systemkenntnisse in ein paar Minuten wechseln, der Hersteller ist ebenso piepegal u. je nach Topologie, ist der Ausfall auch nur begrenzt.


Maagic7 schrieb:


> Eine zentrale Instanz ist nur für die Überwachung bzw. "Visu-Anbindung" nötig!


Eine Zentrale ist im Grunde gar nicht nötig u. für die Anbindung einer Visu gibt es vielfältige Möglichkeiten u. gibt es auch komplett kostenfrei im Bezug, nur einrichten muss man halt selber, z.B. beliebte IoT-Konstellation, openHAB, FHEM, Edomi.

Logiken bzw. übergeordente Funktionen, die man da mit einer SPS erschlagen möchte, kann man genausogut mit z.B. der Kombination Raspberry+ioBroker+NodeRed abhandeln u. in der Preiskategorie günstiger 1 komplettes Ersatzsystem im Schubladen vorhalten ohne die Haushaltskasse zu strapazieren. Manch einer hat auch einen kleinen Homeserver/Nas ohnehin laufen - da kann das Energiemanagement/GA-Zentrale als VM/Docker nebenbei mitlaufen.


----------



## GLT (8 November 2021)

JoGi65 schrieb:


> Meine Frau nutzt wider Erwarten viele Doppelfunktionen der Lichttaster, wo zB der ganze Raum ein- oder ausgeschaltet wird, statt nur der einen Lampe, oder der WC Lüfter mitanlauft wenn man länger oben bleibt, oder die Favoriten Positionen der Rollos bei längerem Tastendruck, usw.


Bei KNX völlig mit Basiskomponenten realisierbar, ohne weitere Logiken bzw. Zentrale.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 November 2021)

GLT schrieb:


> Wenn man nur 1 CPU setzt - man könnte natürlich aufteilen u. kommunizieren lassen -* macht's aber auch nicht günstiger.*


Und nicht einfacher

vor allem, sowas im Privatbereich?? Wer soll sich da später noch auskennen außer genau der, der es umgesetzt hat.
Und vielleicht dann nicht mal derjenige


----------



## JoGi65 (8 November 2021)

GLT schrieb:


> Logiken bzw. übergeordente Funktionen, die man da mit einer SPS erschlagen möchte, kann man genausogut mit z.B. der Kombination Raspberry+ioBroker+NodeRed abhandeln u. in der Preiskategorie günstiger 1 komplettes Ersatzsystem im Schubladen vorhalten ohne die Haushaltskasse zu strapazieren. Manch einer hat auch einen kleinen Homeserver/Nas ohnehin laufen - da kann das Energiemanagement/GA-Zentrale als VM/Docker nebenbei mitlaufen.



Und wer wartet so ein System wenn Du nicht mehr bist?
*Genau sowas wollte ich zB vermeiden!* Bei mir gibt es ein System fürs ganze Haus auf einer CPU die alles macht. Ein Programm am Sicherungsstick der bei der Doku liegt. Update und Rep. fähig für alle die ein bisschen SPS können.

Mich stört noch immer, das ich fürs Mailen von der Simatic eine Mailrelais auf meinem Server brauche. Diese Funktion ist absolut unwichtig, aber trotzdem war mir das eine CP1543 Wert (nur leider hab ich die Funktion auch damit nicht zusammengebracht)


----------



## winnman (8 November 2021)

Licht, Steckdosen: mit Stromstoßrelais, die direkt von den Tastern angesteuert werden, passiert bei SPS Ausfall erst mal nichts.
Rückmeldung der Stellung und parallel aufschalten des einen oder anderen Tasters ermöglicht dann die übergeordneten Funktionen.
Jalousien: Zentralbefehle von SPS, Bedienung vor Ort direkt, passiert auch nichts bei SPS Ausfall, nur "Spezialfunktionen" funktionieren nicht mehr.
PV, Heizung, . . . Wenn das direkt über die SPS geregelt wird, wird die Hütte ev. kalt -> Reserve SPS vorrätig halten und Frau, Nachbar, . . . so weit Schulen das die SPS getauscht werden kann. 
Sensorausfall, . . . da kann ja sehr viel schon im Programm erfasst und ein "Notbetrieb" veranlasst werden.
Aktorausfall (Heizungsmischer, . . .) sollte eigentlich Elektriker, . . . auch ohne SPS Kenntnisse beheben können.


----------



## gerribaldi (8 November 2021)

Es ist ja schon viel geschrieben worden..... Ich hatte mal ähnliche Ideen/Überlegungen, welche ich aber zum Glück wieder verworfen haben.

Bei mir ist alles mit KNX realisiert worden. Da oben drüber läuft ein Node-Red als VM und ein zweites Node-Red auf einer PLC-Next (für den Spieltrieb ;-) ) Visu wird via Node-Red realisiert. Aber das ist alles On-Top. Wenn hier irgendwas nicht mehr geht, ist nur der Komfortverlust da - sonst nichts. Wenn die SPS nicht mehr geht, geht gar nichts mehr. Das sollte man bei diesem Überlegungen auch mit einfliesen lassen. 


@JoGi65 
Gegenfrage: Wer soll sich bei der SPS und der Verdrahtung auskennen? Ich denke im Einfamilien-Bereich findest Du eher jemand der sich mit KNX auskennt als eine SPS wieder ans laufen zu bekommen. Und ein ganz wichtiger Faktor:
KNX ist Herstellerunabhängig - SPS nicht! Bei der SPS entscheidest Du dich für einen Hersteller und dann bist Du da gebunden.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 November 2021)

gerribaldi schrieb:


> KNX ist Herstellerunabhängig - SPS nicht!


Jein, an eine Siemens SPS kann ich ja auch von allen möglichen Herstellern dezentrale Peripherie anbinden, z.b. Wago, Beckhoff usw. usw...


----------



## gerribaldi (8 November 2021)

Ja, aber du bist immer bei der Siemens SPS (...oder einem anderen Hersteller). Die Grundlage bleibt ja immer gleich. 

Und ja, natürlich kann man im SPS Bereich fast alles an alles anbinden - aber das macht teilweise schon keinen Spaß wenn man Geld dafür bekommt, deswegen glaube ich nicht dass der Spaß zuhause dann größer ist


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 November 2021)

gerribaldi schrieb:


> aber das macht teilweise schon keinen Spaß wenn man Geld dafür bekommt,


Mir schon, aber bei mir im Haus hat das Zeug nix verloren. Ich sehe es tatsächlich auch eher als wertmindernd an ( also eine SPS )


----------



## van (8 November 2021)

winnman schrieb:


> Licht, Steckdosen: mit Stromstoßrelais, die direkt von den Tastern angesteuert werden, passiert bei SPS Ausfall erst mal nichts.
> Rückmeldung der Stellung und parallel aufschalten des einen oder anderen Tasters ermöglicht dann die übergeordneten Funktionen.
> Jalousien: Zentralbefehle von SPS, Bedienung vor Ort direkt, passiert auch nichts bei SPS Ausfall, nur "Spezialfunktionen" funktionieren nicht mehr.



Solche Systeme hab ich auch schon gesehen. Aber was ist daran wirklich „smart“ um das Wort zu verwenden. 

Aufwendige, unflexibel, Zentrale 230V Verkabelung. 
Mit ner aufgeklatschten SPS für Zentral aus. Viel mehr wird das nicht. 

Was ist mit dimmen? 
Led Strips (einfarbig, zweifarbig oder bunt) ?
Beleuchtung ist heute viel mehr als eine 100W Glühbirne in der Raummitte und ein Schalter neben der Tür. 


Wenn ich im Wohnzimmer auf den Haupttastrr taste dimmt die indirekte Led Beleuchtung hoch. 
Jetzt mach ich noch das Licht in der Küche an, oder das Esszimmer Tisch Licht, oder den TV. 
Taste ich jetzt wieder auf den Hauptaster neben der Tür geht alles aus. 


Im Schlafzimmer macht der Taster neben der Tür das licht auf 50%. Der nebem Bett nur auf 5%. Durch längeres drücken lässt es sich dann bei Bedarf auch noch hochdimmen. 

Im Treppenhaus, Diele wird nur mit Bewegungsmelder eingeschalten, teilweise auch nur indirekt. Das helle Hauptlicht lässt sich auch noch irgendwie einschalten, hab ich aber noch fast nie gebraucht. 

Das alles ist mit der 230V eltako Schaltung halt so nicht möglich. 
Und die meisten Ideen kommen erst nach dem Einzug. 



Nim KNX
Und für die extras die KNX nicht kann irgend einen Homeserver (gibts auch für lau)


----------



## GLT (9 November 2021)

JoGi65 schrieb:


> Und wer wartet so ein System wenn Du nicht mehr bist?
> *Genau sowas wollte ich zB vermeiden!*


Wenn Du meine anderen Beiträge auch gelesen hast, betone ich extra, dass sowas nur reine Spielereien sind - fällt das aus, funktioniert das ganze Haus einfach weiter - nur das Spielzeug ist weg. Deswegen ist z.B. bei mir alles natives KNX u. der Rest nur "draufgesetzt" - das kann man jederzeit ohne grosse Funktionsverluste einfach abstöpseln - Licht, Beschattung, Heizung, etc. läuft zu 100% weiter.

Da die Zielsetzung eine wartbare Installation/GA ist/war, ist es eben keine SPS-Lösung geworden - u. schon gar nicht eine von BigS mit TIA-Wahnsinn.


----------



## Blockmove (9 November 2021)

GLT schrieb:


> Da die Zielsetzung eine wartbare Installation/GA ist/war, ist es eben keine SPS-Lösung geworden - u. schon gar nicht eine von BigS mit TIA-Wahnsinn.



Ich hab jetzt den ersten Rentner im Bekanntenkreis, der nach einer aktuellen TIA-Lizenz für sein Smarthome “bettelt“.
Ein TIA V12-Projekt auf eine aktuelle 1200er CPU zu bringen ist kein Spaß.


----------



## JoGi65 (9 November 2021)

gerribaldi schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Wer soll sich bei der SPS und der Verdrahtung auskennen? Ich denke im Einfamilien-Bereich findest Du eher jemand der sich mit KNX auskennt als eine SPS wieder ans laufen zu bekommen.



Da hast Du nicht ganz unrecht. Ein "normaler" Bau Elektriker hat da sicher nix verloren. Aber für einen "normalen" Betriebselektriker sollte das keine Herausforderung sein eine CPU zu tauschen, die fertig in der Ersatzteilkiste liegt. Dann hat er Zeit zum Spielen, oder die Verdrahtung zu kontrollieren. In meinen Ortsteil mit <50 Einwohnern gibts übrigens 2 Simatic SPS Programmierer und Inbetriebnehmer und einen der ein Team von SPS Programmierern leitet, aber keinen KNX Elektriker in näherem Umfeld. Ist halt eine Industrie Gegend.

zum Tauschen brauch ich für die CPU ca. 5-10 min.
Für eines der zwei Netzteile  < 5 min.
Eingangs- Ausgangsbaugruppen kann ich mich nicht erinnern, hab ich aber auch versucht um die Lauffähigkeit der Lagerartikel sicherzustellen.



GLT schrieb:


> Wenn Du meine anderen Beiträge auch gelesen hast, betone ich extra, dass sowas nur reine Spielereien sind - fällt das aus, funktioniert das ganze Haus einfach weiter - nur das Spielzeug ist weg. Deswegen ist z.B. bei mir alles natives KNX u. der Rest nur "draufgesetzt" - das kann man jederzeit ohne grosse Funktionsverluste einfach abstöpseln - Licht, Beschattung, Heizung, etc. läuft zu 100% weiter.
> 
> Da die Zielsetzung eine wartbare Installation/GA ist/war, ist es eben keine SPS-Lösung geworden - u. schon gar nicht eine von BigS mit TIA-Wahnsinn.



Ich will sicher niemand seine KNX mit on Top Lösungen ausreden, aber bei mir zB. sind die, über die Weboberfläche bedienbaren Dinge nicht nur Spielereien, sondern es passieren auch Einstellungen bei Heizung, Klima, Warmwasserwärmepumpe, KFZ Lader etc., die nicht mit externen Schaltern abbildbar sind. Also in meinem Fall keine reinen Spielereien, sondern ich sehe das eher wie eine kleine Industrieanlage. Auch das war mit ein Grund für die Entscheidung für eine Simatic.

Ich hab mich auch mit NodeRed kurz beschäftigt, aber es relativ schnell wieder zu den Akten gelegt. So toll wie das ist, vor allem für die Erstellung von Oberflächen, aber jetzt kommt ein Fremder zu Deinem Haus und soll das nach kompletten Crash der Systemplatte oder was auch immer, auf deinem NAS, Worstation, Server so wie es war installieren? Hast Du wirklich so eine gute Doku mit Sicherung und Aufsetztanleitung gemacht, oder ist es so unnotwendig das es keinem abgeht? Meiner Meinung kommt es halt drauf an, was man damit macht, aber ich sehe hier den Vorteil bei der all in one Lösung. Meine Meinung muß nicht für andere gelten.

Allein mein Xpenology VM Mailrelais auf meinem 2012R2 Server wird keiner den ich kenne ad hoc packen. Das dauert sicher lange bis sowas wieder lauft, falls es nicht sogar einfacher ist eine andere Lösung zu suchen...



Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt den ersten Rentner im Bekanntenkreis, der nach einer aktuellen TIA-Lizenz für sein Smarthome “bettelt“.
> Ein TIA V12-Projekt auf eine aktuelle 1200er CPU zu bringen ist kein Spaß.



Das ist ein Problem, das ich auch kommen sehe. Aus meiner Sicht eigentlich das einzige.
Ich werde mir so lange es möglich ist, das TIA und FW nachziehen leisten.

Aber danach? Oder wenn die CPU die neue FW nicht mehr packt? Was siehst Du hier als Lösung?

Ich hab mir schon überlegt eine ganze VM mit Tia und dem Projekt abzulegen, aber viel besser ist das ja auch nicht, oder?
VMWare hat zwar bis jetzt keinen so kurzen Zyklus, aber ob Du eine VM von heute in 10 Jahren so einfach auf einem neuen Hostsystem starten kannst, bezweifle ich. Deswegen hab ichs bis jetzt nicht gemacht.

*@lusiess01* - geht ja um Dein Projekt. Was sagst Du bis jetzt dazu? Kannst Du schon eine Richtung erkennen?


----------



## Blockmove (9 November 2021)

> Blockmove schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich hab jetzt den ersten Rentner im Bekanntenkreis, der nach einer aktuellen TIA-Lizenz für sein Smarthome “bettelt“.
> ...



Ein Smarthome bedarf "Wartung".
Siemens TIA ist hier ganz klar die teuerste Lösung.
Damit die Sache wartbar bleibt, hast du bei TIA spätestens nach 3-4 Versionssprüngen Handlungsbedarf.
Bei einer 1200er kann dann auch schon ein Hardwaretausch anstehen.

Wago ist da deutlich günstiger (bislang).


----------



## escride1 (9 November 2021)

lusiess01 schrieb:


> Hallo Forum,
> 
> kurz zu meiner Person ich bin SPS und Hochsprachen Programmiere und stehe vor der Überlegung wie ich ein Einfamilienhaus automatisieren soll.
> 
> ...



Lukas, weisst Du was heute ein Smarthome alles leisten könnte und hast bewusst nur die Basics als Anforderungen niedergeschrieben?

Nach Lektüre der eingegangenen Beiträge kann ich sehen das wohl eine SPS "toll" sein soll (überhaupt nicht meine Meinung), was aber auch Fakt ist: Sie kann nur 20% dessen leisten was eine richtige Gebäudeautomatisierung+Visuserver an Funktionen bietet und hat gegenüber KNX eine vielfach höhere Totalausfallmöglichkeit, da diese sich auf nur ein einzelnes Gerät beschränkt, und ist ebenso viel schwieriger in der Reparatur und Wartung.
Zusätzlich rechnen Makler tatsächlich mit KNX=Mehrwert, SPS=Minderwert, falls der Verkauf irgendwann eine Rolle spielen sollte.


----------



## GLT (9 November 2021)

JoGi65 schrieb:


> oder ist es so unnotwendig das es keinem abgeht?


Für Funktion völlig irrelevant - es würden nur ein paar Spielereien fehlen z.B. eben ein Licht/Rollo nicht von der Couch aus per Web, sondern über den Taster an der Tür bzw. per Präsenz/Bewegung ohnehin automatisch.
Ich habe keinen Smarthome-Dünnpfiff, bei dem man für alles eine App u. weiß-der-Kuckuck-GW braucht - deswegen funktioniert meine Hütte auch völlig ohne Web u. Smartphone.



JoGi65 schrieb:


> Weboberfläche bedienbaren Dinge nicht nur Spielereien, sondern es passieren auch Einstellungen bei Heizung, Klima, Warmwasserwärmepumpe, KFZ Lader


Sowohl meine Heizung, wie auch Lüftung haben selber eine Touchoberfläche (incl. eing. Webserver für Spielkinder) - letzteres ist, gerade im Eigenheim, eh reiner Spieltrieb.

Achja - Störmeldungen per Mail versenden macht KNX per nativem Gerät nebenbei u. braucht auch keine übergeordnete Stelle.

Klar - ich hätte das alles auch per SPS oder GA-DDC machen können (liegt ohnehin hier rum) - nur wofür?

Beispiel Beschattung: ein KNX-Aktor bietet neben Laufzeitberechnung/-korrektur (u. somit wiederholgenaue Position, Winkel) Presets, Sicherheitsüberwachung, Szenenfunktionen auch eine Not-Handbedienebene zum schmalen Kanalpreis - rechne ich die SPS-HW incl. Koppelrelais komme ich da auch nicht wirklich günstiger weg u. muss alle Funktionen erstmal ausprogrammieren.

Beispiel Beleuchtung: KNX-Aktor bietet neben direkt 230/16A-Ausgang eine Handbedienung, Ausfallposition in Fehlerfällen, Szenenintegration, Schwellwertschaltungen auch Rückmeldungen an - bei einer SPS brauche ich im IO neben DA auch noch DI zur Statusfeststellung. Möchte ich Beleuchtung nicht nur schalten, sondern dimmen (u. dass noch in Szenarien abgebildet) wird es - je nach eingesetzter SPS - im Schaltschrank allmählich lustig, wenn diese z.B. DALI nicht per selber ansteuern kann.

Wetterstation - gut, kann man auch per RS485 rantüdeln, bei KNX funktioniert diese (u. keinesfalls teuerer) quasi aus der Schachtel raus.

So ein System braucht eben keinen SPS-Spezialisten für >80€/Std. - hier kann auch der Elektriker helfen u. wenn es nur der reine 1:1-Austausch der Komponenten wird.


----------

